# HOWTO fix the 2d accleration & CPU usage -- ATI

## dE_logics

I mean if you're using xf86-video-ati, how to get that high CPU usage fixed and howto remove the sluggishness. It might work for me. Worked for me -- using x1270 (legacy).

Set your VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeon"

emerge xorg-drivers xorg-server

That's about it.

xorg loads all the 3 -- fbdev, vesa and radeon to get radeon to work properly, so compile with it's support.

------update---------

Actually I'm not sure what's happing, I think the radeon drivers uses fbdev and vesa.

----------

## cyrillic

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> xorg actually uses all the 3 -- fbdev, vesa and radeon ... 

 

No, only one driver gets used.

If your xorg.conf does not specify a driver to use, then all installed drivers will get probed during xorg startup so a working driver can be found.

----------

## dE_logics

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   xorg actually uses all the 3 -- fbdev, vesa and radeon ...  
> 
> No, only one driver gets used.
> 
> If your xorg.conf does not specify a driver to use, then all installed drivers will get probed during xorg startup so a working driver can be found.

 

Ok, but loading all the 3 solved quiet a lot of problems for me. Can we specify multiple drivers in xorg.conf?

----------

## DirtyHairy

No, you can't. What you are trying to do is using multiple drivers to drive a single piece of hardware which isn't possible. If X would allow you to activate such a sick setup, you would most likely get an instant deadlock because three different drivers would try to modify the hardware state simultaneously and independently of each other. What _is_ possible afaik is using multiple drivers to driver multiple graphic cards, but I never used such a setup.

If merging all three drivers improved things for you, then this is either a placebo or some other side-effect (like pulling a new driver version).

----------

## dE_logics

Is there anyway to realize what drivers X is using?

And no, the CPU usage of X has lowered by a fraction, otherwise it was alway 10 to 30% (ideal). Things are much more swift, many times more swift.

Maybe the radeon driver are using fbdev and vesa and in the xorg logs, it appears X is loading all the 3.

----------

## cyrillic

If your performance is OK, then you are using the radeon driver.

vesa and fbdev are not accelerated, so you should only use these if nothing else works.

----------

## dE_logics

I used radeon before, but the 2d acceleration has horrible. Now 3d acceleration is horrible, but 2d is pretty good.

http://pastebin.com/p2Xmwv0H

----------

## dE_logics

Any solutions...

----------

